# RH Cup vs Artec Cup



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

Does anyone know what the difference is between these two wheels...
The sorta look the same but I have never seen them side by side to compare.
I was told that the Artec's are just re-badged RH Cups at a cheaper price...
Anyone know of the truth to this??
mikey


----------



## Lobstrosity (Feb 28, 2000)

*Re: RH Cup vs Artec Cup (TorontoCorrado)*

They are exactly the same rim. The KW Cups are also the same, but in sizes not sold under the other two names (for whatever reason)...


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: RH Cup vs Artec Cup (Lobstrosity)*

I was told that Artec is the company that actually makes these rims and the others RH and KW put there badges on....
are these rims comingoff the same line or does each manufacturer make their own and it just so happens that they all look the same?
also, is there a difference in the polished lip? I'm not 100% sure but I thought the Artec didn't have one...
Mikey


----------



## Lobstrosity (Feb 28, 2000)

*Re: RH Cup vs Artec Cup (TorontoCorrado)*

I had also learned that they come off of the same line. I didn't mention it because I couldn't recall if it was RH that made them, or Artec. It isn't KW, that's for certain.
I think you are right about it being Artec.
And I have never seen Artec or RH offered with the polished lip that the KW can be had with.


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: RH Cup vs Artec Cup (Josh[deady]Able)*

yeah they look pretty identical IMO
the only difference I can see is the center area. The RH's seem to be slightly concaving towards the center around the bolt holes while the Artecs seem fairly flat.
But that could be the lighting when the picture was taken.... It seems that ever RH picture I see is very high quality while the Artecs are usually lower quality... strange
mikey


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: RH Cup vs Artec Cup (TorontoCorrado)*

anyone........


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: RH Cup vs Artec Cup (TorontoCorrado)*

Look at the air valve...I don't see one on the RH Cup, which might mean it is hidden behind one of the spokes. The Artec has one sticking out in plain site. IMO, I think the RH looks better.


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: RH Cup vs Artec Cup (chilipepperxxx)*

RH looks deeper.


----------



## Tarmac (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: RH Cup vs Artec Cup (sniper27)*

quote:[HR][/HR]RH looks deeper. [HR][/HR]​different width


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: RH Cup vs Artec Cup (Tarmac)*

quote:[HR][/HR]RH looks deeper. 
different width







[HR][/HR]​so therefore, noting the difference.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: RH Cup vs Artec Cup (sniper27)*

how much cheaper are the artec?


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: RH Cup vs Artec Cup (WOB_GTI)*

I'm not sure how much the RH's sell for but I got the 16x7,5 for $190CAN
and thed 16x9 for $230CAN
Im pretty sure the RH's are a little more than that.
Does anyone know the truth to hte valve stems being behind a spoke?? I think thats probably just the angle the picture was taken, but I could be wrong...
mikey


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: RH Cup vs Artec Cup (TorontoCorrado)*









hmm.. i think I just answered my own question. the valves on the RH are also on the outside cause the rims on this golf are RH's
what about the center area though???? does it cave in also on the Artec or is that hte major difference
mikey


----------

